
ZFS on Linux – ZFS 0.8.3 Released - rubyn00bie
https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-0.8.3
======
ggm
Somebody should ask Linus if this is 'active development' or not. (his
comments to licensing stand. His other comments were ill-informed and do him
no credit)

